# Raleigh Revenio C1 Bike



## johnnyb47 (22 Sep 2017)

Hi. A work mate has just offered me the above bike for £300. He's had a change of circumstances and just wants the bike gone. He's assured me its only been ridden around a dozen times and after looking at the photos its certainly looks in remarkable condition. I don't know anything what so ever about this carbon bike and would be very appreciative to know your thoughts on it.

Many thanks.
Johnny


----------



## Cycleops (22 Sep 2017)

Could be a good buy, buts it's about its market price. Just so you're not under any illusions it's only got a carbon fork, the frame is aluminium. Is it your size? If it's in good order and the components are not too worn, which sounds the case it would be fine.

Review here: http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/road/product/review-raleigh-revenio-1-13-47220/


----------



## vickster (22 Sep 2017)

Try it, see how it feels and whether you like it

£300 sounds enough for a bike that RRP at £550


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Sep 2017)

Thanks for your views guys. As said before though, I don't really know much about this bike but the guy who's selling it tells me its a full carbon bike and cost him around £1200. Is he telling me porkies about this bike having a carbon frame ,as opposed to aluminium.


----------



## Cycleops (22 Sep 2017)

Sorry, my fault it's the C1 not the 1. Still, nine hundred quid not twelve hundred, and it is a carbon frame.
https://www.evanscycles.com/raleigh-revenio-c1-2015-road-bike-EV237821
Could have had a rip of 1200 originally.


----------



## vickster (22 Sep 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> Thanks for your views guys. As said before though, I don't really know much about this bike but the guy who's selling it tells me its a full carbon bike and cost him around £1200. Is he telling me porkies about this bike having a carbon frame ,as opposed to aluminium.


If it's this one, yes it's carbon and £300 is a decent price. I was going by the other poster's link

https://www.evanscycles.com/raleigh-revenio-c1-2015-road-bike-EV237821

Apex a good groupset, I'm a SRAM fan. Not the smoothest but works well

I wouldn't say a Raleigh with sram apex would sell for £1200. It's an ok brand but not premium. Be similar to a PX or Ribble which would be more like £900

Go try it out, £300 a good price if you want a carbon roadbike


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Sep 2017)

Thankyou all for all your help on this. On the face on it , seems to be a bargain of the month


----------



## Cycleops (22 Sep 2017)

If you've got a spare £300 to burn and you're about the same height as him go for it.


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Sep 2017)

I'm just under 6ft and hes 5 ,10 so it wouldn't be a million miles off. Last year I bought my Steel Peugeot for barely £70 with the intention of using it for leisure rides but more for sentimental reasons, but my interest for cycling has rocketed this last year with some long distance rides involved. I would like just keep the pug and hang it on the wall as seeing it always put,s a big smile on my face and pursue my cycling to a higher plain with a modern and lighter bike,


----------



## vickster (22 Sep 2017)

Enjoy if you do buy but don't expect to become Froome overnight 

Perfect range of gears for hills with that cassette and chainset combo (have on all my geared bikes not that I'm any good at getting up hills!)


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Sep 2017)

I bet my third chin probably weighs more than Mr Froome lol :-) :-) :-)


----------



## Rooster1 (22 Sep 2017)

I think they are a very nice and an underrated bike.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> Hi. A work mate has just offered me the above bike for £300. He's had a change of circumstances and just wants the bike gone. He's assured me its only been ridden around a dozen times and after looking at the photos its certainly looks in remarkable condition. I don't know anything what so ever about this carbon bike and would be very appreciative to know your thoughts on it.
> 
> Many thanks.
> Johnny



buy but check for proof of ownership


----------



## vickster (22 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> buy but check for proof of ownership


Indeed, although being a colleague should count for something versus fleabay or gumtree


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2017)

vickster said:


> Indeed, although being a colleague should count for something versus fleabay or gumtree



you never know


----------



## vickster (22 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> you never know


Well no. Good to have receipt when next sell on too


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Sep 2017)

As with work constraints and shift patterns I will not get to see the bike until next Friday morning ,when he brings it into work. We've been communicating via text this afternoon and I've agreed to buy this bike off him providing its in good condition just like the photos have described it and that it is a full Carbon framed bike and not just the forks. I've now got a little suspicious as to whether it does have a full carbon frame because googling a Raleigh Revenio C1 (2015) model doesn't throw out that many results stating its got a full carbon frame but only the forks. This guy has also added to my suspicion by now saying he now "thinks it's full Carbon" and is 99% sure. Personally if I would of spent that kind of money on this bike when new ,I would of done my home work on knowing exactly what I was getting for my hard earned cash. So I'm just waiting now for him to get back to me on what exactly the frame is made from.He's a decent guy and I,m just hoping it is Carbon, because it will be a bargain if its in good condition.


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Sep 2017)

He,s also quite insistent that this bike weighs in at around 7.5 kg.
Excuse my ignorance but would this be in keeping for a bike like this. I genuinely don't know to be absolutely honest if the truth be known :-)


----------



## Ajax Bay (22 Sep 2017)

If it's a C1 it's a carbon frame and fork, with the fork having an alloy steerer. All good. If it's a 1 then it will have an aluminium frame - and the welds on that frame are obvious (ie he could not reasonably think it was a carbon frame). The C1 seems to have been sold (in 2015) equipped with SRAM Apex. To increase confidence levels, you could ask him in a text what the writing is on the shifters/derailleurs/cranks (4 letters!). A C1 carbon framed bike could weigh 7.5kg though I suspect this one is a bit heavier - "*Weight:* 8.6kg/19lbs" The aluminium framed version is advertised to weigh 10.3kg/22.7lbs.


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Sep 2017)

Brilliant info there Ajax Bay.Thanks for sharing that with me. That will go a long way now, into choosing this bike :-)


----------



## Banjo (22 Sep 2017)

Sounds like value for money but its only good if it fits you.
What size frame is it: I am 5,10 and ride a 54cm road bike at six foot I think you may need a 56 or 58cm frame but its good to have a long test ride see how you feel.


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Sep 2017)

That's one thing I don't know unfortunately. The only thing that's pointing this bike towards my build is that the seller is around the same height and build as me. It will be case of decide when I get to see it sadly.


----------



## Cycleops (22 Sep 2017)

I'm sure the size would be fine for you.


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Sep 2017)

Just few hypothetical questions as I've never ridden a light weight bike before. My usual mode of transport is an old 80s steel framed Peugeot with friction down shifters. Its been a joy to ride over the last year and have travelled some good mileages on it ,but Will this all bells and whistles carbon bike ( to me anyway) be a complete revelation to my cycling experience. One thing I will like for sure is having the gear changers on the bars and no reaching down for them on the down tube. But what about how it will feel compared to my steel bike. Do they feel any stiffer or transmit more uncomfortable road noise through the frame. What about my average cycling speeds. Will they increase by much. At the moment I can generally average of around 16.5 mph over a distances of up to 50 miles but would this noticeably increase on a bike that would be much lighter. Should I worry about it being more fragile compared to steelie and what precautions should I adopt to keep the frame in fine fettle. Sorry for all these questions but the last question is , do Carbon bike frames have a shelf life. My steel bike is knocking on 35 year old and I feel its totally dependable and safe but could you trust a carbon frame to live this long if well looked after ( not that I will be around by then lol) , or do they naturally break down in strength as they age. 
Many thanks
:-) :-)


----------



## vickster (22 Sep 2017)

Which bike does it look like in the photos? Surely that's an easy way to check which model it is??

You're quick already, so you may be quicker, you may not


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Sep 2017)

A carbon fibre frame will last as long as you want it to last, despite what the doom mongers might tell you. Comfort will be no different if you get the riding position right and your tyres and tubes are at least as good as those you are presently using. If they are superior you will find the bike a lot more comfortable, whatever people tell you about different frame materials at least 90% of ride quality is down to the rubber on the road.

The bike is lighter than your current steed, so for the same effort you will go faster.


----------



## Banjo (22 Sep 2017)

Cycleops said:


> I'm sure the size would be fine for you.



Unless I have missed something he doesn't know what size the frame is? Seller is two inches shorter and we don't know if the frame was correct for him either.
Having once wasted a lot of time and money on a frame that was too small I wouldn't want OP to make the same mistake.


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Sep 2017)

That's totally understandable Banjo. Its going to be a try it and test it thing though when I get a chance to see it. Its always difficult when buying second hand and trying to fit in when to view things. Hopefully it will be suitable but if not I can always walk away from it. :-)


----------



## Banjo (22 Sep 2017)

I hope it does fit and is all good for you. The guy is probably being truthfull about it costing £1200 It was £900 on Evans site as a clearance item which are usually previous years models heavily discounted .

It has a wide range of gears to get you up almost anything . Only thing I couldn't live with would be the Lugano tyres I had them on my Cannondale and found them slow and had lots of unplanned deflations.


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Sep 2017)

That's was one thing I really noticed about this bike in the photos I saw. They had a pair of Lagano tyres fitted. They will most probably be the originals so I will no doubt be able to.judge how much use its had by the state of them..


----------



## Ajax Bay (23 Sep 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> Will this . . . carbon bike be a complete revelation to my cycling experience . . .how it will feel compared to my steel bike. Do they feel any stiffer or transmit more uncomfortable road noise through the frame. What about my average cycling speeds. Will they increase by much. . . on a bike that would be much lighter. Should I worry about it being more fragile compared to steelie and what precautions should I adopt to keep the frame in fine fettle.


The bike is lighter (~4kg) and will feel lighter and so should accelerate faster (for the same power input) and the few extra kilos will make a difference (combination of mind and less weight) climbing the hills. But once you are up to speed there will be minimal difference - and most of people's riding is bowling along plus or minus a bit. Since the bike is lighter (than your steel one) it will have less momentum at the same speed and you may notice this on the flat/downhill. Tyres will have a significant effect on the road noise differential - and I don't know what width tyre this frame will accept (possibly max 25mm). Go wide to minimise 'road noise' with pressures moderated accordingly. This will have a small effect on rolling resistance (and therefore the average speed you can achieve). Regarding its robustness, worth just taking care to avoid bashing it and to avoid leaning it somewhere where there's the chance of rubbing against something hard (but you'd avoid this witha steel bike too). Till a couple of years ago I had an early Trek OCLV carbon bike (?15+ years old) and it showed minimal signs of wear. But it had not been left out in the rain: rain will dissolve away a carbon frame, as any fule no.


----------



## broady (23 Sep 2017)

I had the Raleigh Revenio Carbon bike with 10 speed 105 (5700) that I recently sold.
I think it was the 2013 model and it was a cracking bike. Comfortable to ride 100 and quick enough for the quick club runs.
I thought I'd never sell it, but I brought a better summer bike and comfortable disc brake bike so it was sat being rarely used. Sold it for £550 in fantastic condition and with an upgraded set of wheels


----------



## johnnyb47 (23 Sep 2017)

There's been some great advice given here and would just like to thankyou all, for the time you have given in offering it. I'm now really looking forward to this coming Friday and seeing this bike ( like a kid at Christmas :=).


----------



## johnnyb47 (24 Sep 2017)

A quick update in that I've just exchanged a call with the seller, and he,s confirmed its a full Carbon framed bike. Getting really excited now :-) :-)
I,m going to give those Raleigh shopper bike riders a real run for there money now ,on our mean streets of Wales :-)


----------



## broady (29 Sep 2017)

So what's the news on the bike??


----------



## johnnyb47 (29 Sep 2017)

Ohhhh bad news I'm affraid.:=(.
I was really looking forward to today, but the owner gave me a call the other day ,and was really apologetic in that he genuinely thought the bike was a full framed carbon bike ,but was mistaken. It turned out to be an Aluminium frame, so I've declined buying it. Oh well never mind. In hindsight though I,m glad in a way that I never bought it ,even if it was a carbon bike. I was only interested because it would of been an irresistible bargain and for the fact I was curious to how a bike much lighter to my old steelie would of transformed my riding experience, but on the flip side I would of had 3 bikes cluttering up the house and could never of brought myself to selling them on. The Boardman MTB was a present off the ex brother-in-law so that will never go , and my 80,s Peugeot has got a huge sentimental value to me and is a life long companion. It would been sad to retiring it ,by hanging up on the wall after all the amazing adventurers we've had.
So it's a tail of 2 sides really. Sad the bike wasn't what it was supposed to be, but in a strange way happy that my Peugeot will still be my main bike for many miles to come :-) :-)


----------



## vickster (29 Sep 2017)

If you are curious about how carbon rides, go testride a bike or two. Evans are very obliging (and there's no obligation), go on a quiet dry midweek morning

Did he really pay £1200 for an alu bike?


----------



## Ajax Bay (29 Sep 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> the guy who's selling it tells me its a full carbon bike and cost him around £1200. Is he telling me porkies





johnnyb47 said:


> the owner . . was really apologetic in that the bike . . turned out to be an Aluminium frame





vickster said:


> Did he really pay £1200 for an alu bike?


Well did he? How is your mutual trust level getting on? He might not be able to tell the difference between a carbon frame and an aluminium one, but he can sure tell the difference between paying £1200 'C1' new) and (say) (£700 '1' new)) or acquiring it 'otherwise'.


----------



## Banjo (30 Sep 2017)

It looks as if he was trying to take the op for a ride in more ways than one. 

Makes me wonder how the seller acquired it in the first place.


----------

